# angel fish is suffering from Costia (Ichthyobodo)



## yadnesh (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey i think my angel fish is suffering from Costia (Ichthyobodo) all its symptoms are seen. But it has got varied treatments, m confused which one to follow does anybody knows about it????


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

treat with a copper based medication..Aquari Sol works great but is no longer made..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. No salt or temperature tricks are gonna work for that nasty bug. You need Copper!


----------

